# Who is Professor Buell?



## ziason (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone know anything about Professor Buell or his version of kempo karate?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 9, 2007)

Never heard of him. I'll so a lil searching  brb...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 9, 2007)

http://universalkempo.com/aboutus/item.nhtml?profile=aboutus&UID=105

Martin Buell Universal Kempo

http://www.kemporocks.com/

Another link, looks like it's in the same guy's lineage.


----------



## Matt (Mar 10, 2007)

ziason said:


> Anyone know anything about Professor Buell or his version of kempo karate?



Martin Buell was a student of the late Walter Godin. He eventually went his own way, and has made significant changes to his style of Kempo. As far as I know, very little emphasis on forms.


----------



## still learning (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello, Professor Martin T. Buell started Universal Kempo Karate Schools in Hawaii.  My son and I train under one of his Chief Instructors on another Island.

Universal is located in about 12 states.  Has over 40 branches (approx).
 Please visit the web site!

An awesome person, at our annual Seminars (over 300 people attending)..he knows everyone by name!. Always willing to have his picture taken with you anytime.  

Black belt testing is only given twice a year...In front of the Professor and his top Instructors.  (this is the only way to earn your Black belts.)

He is a very kind and humble man. Easy to talk too, his wife  is his partner in Universal.  There daughter and husband  also train at Universal including his grand kids.

He is very good with training kids.

He does EMPHASIS:  Loyality,Honestity,Intergratiy,..to be humble, kind, and be caring of others.

All the branches(other schools in the system) is ask to perform at least one community project each year.  

We have each month (from the Professor) word of the Month and week(on a calender...to be use for discussion (mostly for kids and the young teens).

He also is always adding new things to our system, new training methods.

He also runs his own branch, has special training monthly for the all his Instructors.

Please visit the web site on : Universal kempo karate schools for more information. ( that picture of him was at our black belt testing in the hills above Peal Harbor)...I was there testing when that picture of him was taken.  We had to hike about two miles up with all our gear...very isolated place...but peacefull.  .....Thank-you and Aloha


----------

